
etcd bug: Minority failure during cluster configuration change risks deadlock - ziedaniel1
https://github.com/coreos/etcd/issues/3699
======
alexnewman
What's the standard that implements the L.C.D of etcd, consul and zookeeper. I
for one just wish I had VMS cluster logicals. Most of this stuff is solving
things that I have never had to deal with

